# Aggression towards former pal - advice needed



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Our 15-month-old neutered male, Joey, used to have regular play dates with a same-aged German Shepard. Joey assumed the role of alpha, and though a lot of growling/barking occurred from Joey, there was no aggression, and we assumed it was part of their play-dynamic. The 2 dogs haven't seen each other in 4 months, and the other household now has an additional German Shepard puppy (the alpha in that household). 

When I brought Joey to their house today, Joey was growling at both dogs while we were letting them sniff each other through an iron gate. After Joey appeared calmer, we put them together, and I took his leash off; however, Joey appeared very scared and defensive, then began barking and aggressively going after both dogs. We removed the new puppy to see if the 2 would reunite better, and Joey was calmer, but Joey continued to growl, bark, and aggressively go after his former pal.

Joey has regularly been around a 5-year-old male Doberman the past few months, and Joey is the submissive one in that relationship.

He was also around another 3-year-old male Vizsla a couple times during this time frame, and though Joey didn't appear to necessarily be submissive (as with the Doberman), he wasn't growling or acting aggressive towards the other V.

Additionally, when walking/jogging, Joey is very interested in other dogs, but only tries to run toward them - no growling or other signs of aggression.

Any advice and feedback is greatly appreciated. We would love to have Joey successfully reunite with his pal (and their new pup), as well as feel confident Joey won't display this type of behavior when introduced to other dogs.

Thanks so much.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish I knew the answers. 

We have been going through something a bit similar to this. Our Ginger has played with my friends black lab since the black lab was about 3 months old. We noticed after coming home from vacation. We had taken our dog with us and would take her to the dog park. She would have such a good time there. But there were a few dogs that seemed to bully her or that showed aggression. They were all black lab mix type of dogs. So, now we are home, my puppy is a year old and my friends black lab is about 6 months old. And my Ginger growls and is very vocal when the lab puppy comes up to her face. It was quite shocking to me. After a few minutes of making them sit calmly next to each other or walking down the road with each other. All was well. But every time they first meet up , my Ginger always has this same attitude. Very Growly and vocal. It scares me because I do not want my girl to be aggressive. I don't know if she is just putting up a big show because she is older and does not want the puppy in her face or if it is because of the black lab situation. When we go for hunt training, she sees many other dogs and does not have this attitude with those other dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I would have introduced them through a fence, or gate.
Plenty of dog will bark, and growl at a dog on the other side of a fence. I've always found it went better on neutral territory, and keep the dogs busy. We don't do a lot of sniffing, or just hanging out together, until they have ran the field without any problems arising. If all the dogs have excellent recall, I haven't had a problem with doing it that way. Without excellent recall, you may want to do a lot of on leash walks together.


----------

